# I Survived



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Really been dealing with some issues (flare up of stomach trouble and panic) and find a lot to relate to on this forum.I also met a friend who has always had severe attacks, even to the point of public accidents. I guess she assured me, she was still alive (ha ha) and I felt better.Went out tonight to Olive Garden, and due to eating something for breakfast that I should not have eaten, had a huge attack. Had to leave the table, and then leave the table again later.Under most normal conditions, I would have insisted my hubby take me home and I would have panicked in the car. This time, I went back to the table, finished my dinner and calmly went home. This is an accomplishment for me. I think it's because you guys have shown me I am not the only one with these worries!


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

Good for you! That is awesome! Personally, I can't eat at Olive Garden...something in their food gives me major D and in a very quick way.I'm happy you were able to overcome your panic. Have a good one!


----------



## Sara Mudie (Apr 16, 2004)

Really really well done Emmab. I have a social do coming up which is a regular thing and at the last one I had an attack which unnerved me - anticipating the worst and getting wound up but reading your post has given me some courage that others too can get through social situations even with an attack upsetting things. I bet you felt really energised and justifiably proud - must have given you a boost for some time afterwards. May it continue - all the best.


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

Well done, Im really pleased for you! I find that facing my fears, and challenging them, augments my confidence and when a really rough time comes i think "Hey I survived that other situation, il survive this one". It really helps my confidence.


----------

